# What’s next for DOXA?



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

Apologies first - I don’t really have any interesting news to share right now, but my thought process was as follows:

There’s a similarly named thread on the Aquastar subforum and it has the merit of centralizing all rumors and small-talk about possible new releases.

In contrast, for Doxa, these discussions seem to be a little bit scattered left and right. So I felt that a thread like the present one might come in handy…

Concluding with a pic stolen from @Flyingdoctor re. the next upcoming watch event involving Doxa:


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

EDIT - Moving my own last contribution over here:


paysdoufs said:


> Not holding my breath on novelties, though. A steel Army (in PVD/DLC) at 2k (2.5k in titanium) might well be the only thing I deem realistic. Actually, it would make a lot of sense now that the Synchron Military's release is off most people's mind and its used prices are rather silly.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

> Not holding my breath on novelties, though. A steel Army (in PVD/DLC) at 2k (2.5k in titanium) might well be the only thing I deem realistic.


that’s what it will be I think, similar to the 600T LE and afterwards non LE release!


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd be really surprised if there wasn't a steel version of the Army. If so, for me, pricing will be the key. Synchron got it right and sold 500 in a very quick time. Maranez have their version with almost as many colours as the Doxa colour range and Seestern have a cut price version for less than 200 Dollars. If the price is $1,499 then I do think that it could tempt people to sell their Synchron and get the Doxa version or Maranez / Seestern to upgrade. But anything above $2,000 and it could be dead in the water.

The Army is a Doxa but it's a bit of an anomaly for a company that historically is a dive watch pioneer. And those days are behind it, the world has changed and Doxa have moved to being more of a fashion brand so maybe there will also be something really new as well.

The 200 is based on a pre SUB dive watch. The C-Graph is a complete moment of insanity as far as I'm concerned. The jelly bean / skittles colours? yea why not? Other watch companies are going down that route and if Rolex can stick a Domino's Pizza symbol on a dial, a white dial Doxa is positively an art form by comparison 

So, could there be another out of the blue design? Definitely a possibility as there is only so many Dive watch designs in the historical catalog that Doxa has and they have pretty much used them all up and in just about every colour by now - well, except green  and the design I have for a new SUB which would be a gobsmacker.... 

Of course, there is a very, very small chance that a Cussler SUB could appear, but I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Wish they would roll out a new customer service plan.......


----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Really excited to see what they’re working on


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Yep, and one where they supplied things like bezels and crowns to independent watch repairers.



Nokie said:


> Wish they would roll out a new customer service plan.......


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

I'd love to see the sub-12mm thickness of the Doxa Army making its way across some more of their collection


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Would love to see parts for the subs released during the Jenny family ownership. Marei era, this buds for you 🍻


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Perhaps the green 300T? Green is “of the moment…”.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I'd be really surprised if there wasn't a steel version of the Army. If so, for me, pricing will be the key. Synchron got it right and sold 500 in a very quick time. Maranez have their version with almost as many colours as the Doxa colour range and Seestern have a cut price version for less than 200 Dollars. If the price is $1,499 then I do think that it could tempt people to sell their Synchron and get the Doxa version or Marenez / Seestern to upgrade. But anything above $2,000 and it could be dead in the water.
> 
> The Army is a Doxa but it's a bit of an anomaly for a company that historically is a dive watch pioneer. And those days are behind it, the world has changed and Doxa have moved to being more of a fashion brand so maybe there will also be something really new as well.
> 
> ...



I actually disagree slightly in that I think a >2000 USD Army would sell totally fine. Not that much more, but a 2000-2500 USD Army? Yeah I think that would play. 


Respectfully, as for the the influence of Marenez / Seestern… well, I think there’s some Watch Forum-exaggeration occurring.


----------



## castle27 (Jan 12, 2009)

I’d love to see a new GMT, sized in line with the 300T, available in the full current range of colors. Reasonably-sized Aquamarine, Searambler, or Whitepearl GMTs would be a fun evolution of the old 750T GMT.


----------



## supermarketoflove (Oct 31, 2021)

Bring back the 4000T plz


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

For me, the present Doxa line up covers almost all of the historical Subs, except one: the Aubry 300/750 case (that is almost identical to the Synchron Army, very well balanced). So maybe they could achieve the collection with this one on ceramic bezel. But I doubt it will be that.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

castle27 said:


> I’d love to see a new GMT, sized in line with the 300T, available in the full current range of colors. Reasonably-sized Aquamarine, Searambler, or Whitepearl GMTs would be a fun evolution of the old 750T GMT.


A reissue of a multi-colored GMT is a wonderful idea - I forgot about these… In addition, the reduced height of the ETA/Sellita GMT caliber might make it possible to fit these into the 300 Non-T’s case. That said, I’d personally prefer these with a flat sapphire for better legibility.


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

I was lucky enough to get one of the limited edition ceramic Army Doxas. I bought it from my AD at retail and yes I think I overpaid for it. There was a lot of hype around it, so I think it would make sense for Doxa to make a more affordable, steel version of the watch. A thinner sub 200 C graph would be nice. I’m currently selling my new Caribbean because it’s too thick. I’d also like to see some improved clasps. I like the functionality of the current clasps but they could be nicer quality.


----------



## njhinde (Mar 25, 2017)

I'd just like them to drop the price of the SUB 300 to match the 300T (i.e. simply stick a regular movement in it). Then I'd buy a 300 Pro to accompany my 300T Aquamarine. I always intended to get the 300 Pro as well (and will do so) but don't really want the COSC overhead at the moment.


----------



## jeffjcc (Mar 23, 2013)

I’m dreaming of New T-Graphs. SeaRambler OR SharkHunter. 


I’d also love to see the return of the ladies lineup. Coralline (Orange) to start would be cool. But, hell why not the whole color spectrum


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

castle27 said:


> I’d love to see a new GMT, sized in line with the 300T, available in the full current range of colors. Reasonably-sized Aquamarine, Searambler, or Whitepearl GMTs would be a fun evolution of the old 750T GMT.


That is the best idea!! I would throw my credit card at it if the price wasn’t nuts!!!! Would become an incredible travel watch - particularly if they hold the 300M+WR!!! …. And keep the ratchet clasp!


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

WatchThinker said:


> That is the best idea!! I would throw my credit card at it if the price wasn’t nuts!!!! Would become an incredible travel watch - particularly if they hold the 300M+WR!!! …. And keep the ratchet clasp!


That would be a cool travel / dive watch. I’d lose the dual crown mechanism of the old 750 and just keep the scale on the rehaut non-rotating. I don’t need to track 3 time zones. Two is hard enough.

The only thing is Mido offers a pretty decent competitive offering in this space, and Swatch has that “jump hour” GMT movement found in their Mido, Certina, and Alpina lines. 

I’ve had great luck with the accuracy in my ETA 2893-2 watches, but that jump hour movement is a really nice feature for the frequent traveler.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

If Doxa wants to expand and attract all types of customers, then I believe reissues of the ladies SUBs and updated GMT are definitely on the cards. But please fix the janky 24 hour inner bezel and put a space between the lume and the markers and add minute graduations on the main dial of the GMT. Look at my review, if you haven't seen it.



DOXA GMT SUB 750T CARIBBEAN



And as for the influence of Maranez / Seestern mentioned above. I nor anyone else has any data to show one way or the other if they influence peoples Doxa buying decision (not sure what forum exaggeration means in this context). Some people say it may encourage Doxa buying, some say it doesn't. Everything is pure opinion. I own 13 Doxas, I owned 22 at one stage. I also own 3 versions of the Maranez and had the Seestern. All are good quality watches. They are not Doxas but from 3 feet away no-one would know and pretty much everyone else on the planet wouldn't give a toss. Remember, also, not everyone can afford a Doxa. I'm guessing many people here have several Doxas. Maybe in another post I'll ask why. Not everyone has our disposable income and given how the economy is shaping up those that do may be considering using the money elsewhere, like filling up with petrol. Cost me 97 bucks to fill my truck this morning...ffffaaaaaccccckkkkkkk. Would they consider the clone / homage alternatives? Well, I am still tempted to blow 170 bucks on the Seestern 600T to compare it with my Aubry 600T. The price of the Doxa 600T second hand is now down to $1100 and they are not selling. I'm not willing to spend that.

And that ties into the whole price thing. According to Doxa they make 10,000 watches a year. We have no idea of the quantities and sales of each model. What if 70% of the sales are for the cheaper 200. The SUB 300 is one of the best wearing Doxas ever but does the price tag of $2500 put a lot of people off? What if Doxa introduce a non COSC Marei era 600T reissue using the ceramic Army sized case and price it in line with the 300T. Sure it may cannibalize sales of the SUB 300 but what do Doxa care if they sell a bunch more watches. I'm certainly eager to see what Doxa release in August and if it includes a steel Army, what they price it at.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

A new Army range I can live without - incidentally you can add TF to the Army copies as well now, though currently only a white version. 

I'd like to see a new GMT, 43mm case size and with a more balanced dial ... roll out Tgraphs in the colours with a different movement if necessary to be as slim as possible and crucially with a reasonable price ....aside from that they have the Squale cased 250 but can't see that being a goer or this version of the 250 with hidden lugs - but can't see that as a goer either (though I am partial to a hidden lug and I used to be partial to a quartered bezel...). That about exhausts it unless they make a 'sports' version of the 200 with a sub dial and steel bezel.(If I keep talking about it maybe it will happen...) or sort out the high riding 600 case (if I keep talking about it etc etc)


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

I wasn’t aware of that 250T above. Maybe the hidden lugs and the more conventional bezel are not enough differences to place it alongside the SUB 300/T and 600T as a third “bread and butter” collection…

In contrast, I would have liked that case to be used, instead of the one of the current 200s, for the Doxa entry-level collection. IMHO, it would have made for a much more distinctive model!

Then again - for me, buying into Doxa means looking for that little dose of quirkyness. And maybe this is exactly what they wanted to avoid with the current 200


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Here is a heretical thought….. what if DOXA offered a 300T line at $1100 with Swiss quartz movements like the Ronda in the Scurfa watches? Cheaper, keeps excellent time, no winding or servicing, 5-year battery life.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

There were quartz SUBs during the Aubry era, even a left crown SUB so definitely not outside the realms of possibility



valerian839 said:


> Here is a heretical thought….. what if DOXA offered a 300T line at $1100 with Swiss quartz movements like the Ronda in the Scurfa watches? Cheaper, keeps excellent time, no winding or servicing, 5-year battery life.


----------



## rneiman3 (May 17, 2019)

I think most people looking at a DOXA with a quartz movement for $1100 would say “j can buy a Scurfa with the same specs for $250!


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead (Feb 6, 2019)

Can’t wait to see what they come out with next. Hope they stay true to the history of the brand.


----------



## PolishX (Nov 12, 2007)

be nice if they brought the 750T GMT back out they are almost impossible to find


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Doxa Quartz for $1100? I'd rather buy a Tuna. Battery quartz is wrong now, Much better to go solar on a quartz.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Flyingdoctor said:


> If Doxa wants to expand and attract all types of customers, then I believe reissues of the ladies SUBs and updated GMT are definitely on the cards. But please fix the janky 24 hour inner bezel and put a space between the lume and the markers and add minute graduations on the main dial of the GMT. Look at my review, if you haven't seen it.


My goodness that is one mess of a GMT.


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

daglesj said:


> My goodness that is one mess of a GMT.


I sold mine because it was too confusing to read for a simpleton like me as to my eyes the GMT hand was bigger and more prominent than the smaller hour hand.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

rneiman3 said:


> I think most people looking at a DOXA with a quartz movement for $1100 would say “j can buy a Scurfa with the same specs for $250!


I have three Scurfa Diver Ones. They are nice, but not near the same level of finish as a Doxa.

If I could have a Sub300T for a $700 discount with quartz accuracy, I would buy it.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

valerian839 said:


> Here is a heretical thought….. what if DOXA offered a 300T line at $1100 with Swiss quartz movements like the Ronda in the Scurfa watches? Cheaper, keeps excellent time, no winding or servicing, 5-year battery life.


I can't see the market for an $1100 QUARTZ watch.....$200? Maybe.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

and not just Scurfa, there are many watches that deliver a far better price performance than Doxa....BUT... the whole thing about buying a Doxa is that you are buying a Doxa. You are buying the name. And that is a great transition into my question as to why would you and by you, I mean anyone, buy a Doxa?

I'll answer my own question.....

"because I am buying into a company that represents pioneers in the dive watch history"...... ah well, yes and no. The present owners of Doxa are the Jenny family who bought the name / brand Doxa in 1997. They have absolutely no involvement in the original Doxa at all. Actually, you have more involvement / heritage by buying a modern Jenny Caribbean as Jenny still own the brand and have a pretty remarkable heritage with the Caribbean. BUT............ a number of modern iterations of vintage dive watch companies have been name buyers. I personally don't find anything wrong with it, because realistically even if the company has stayed in the same hands for the last 60 years there is a good chance that everyone who was involved in the early designs and patent development is dead.

"because, my hero Dirk Pitt wears one"......... you realize Dirk Pitt doesn't exist. It's like someone buying an Omega Seamaster because James Bond wears one... yea, he doesn't exist either. BUT........ I have more time for people who buy a Doxa because of Dirk Pitt than someone who buys a watch because, say Tiger Woods or Eric Clapton or (name your celebrity) wears one. First off, that person probably doesn't give a crap about watches (well Eric Clapton is a bit of an exception) and is paid a boat load of money to wear it. Secondly, no matter how good an athlete or musician or whatever, they are they are still just an ordinary person, and you may find over time they have done things that really doesn't fit into your ideal of what a hero is. I guess it could be worse, we could be buying Adidas Yeezy Foam Runner shoes....eeeekkkkkkk 

"I bought it because I wanted to prove my sausage was bigger than yours or show people how rich I was and I had one and you haven't or take pics of it against the steering wheel of my Lamborghini etc etc". This is really for other watch brands. Doxa guys are far more adjusted and don't do that.

"because I'm a collector of Doxa watches. It's my hobby. I know there are "better" (need to define that) watches out there but I like to collect Doxas". Hey, I'm guilty on that one. Welcome to the club 

I'll stop because I can't think of anything else, and people are probably bored reading my ramblings.

What I will end on is that people's reasons / tastes etc change over time. I've hung out here for over 16 years and seen people come and go. Serious collectors liquidate their Doxas and move on most never to return to the brand, but some do return with another Doxa. I'll eventually get rid of all of mine. I keep selling them off, but then buy another, but slowly the count is going down. Not because I no longer like Doxa but because I really don't want to spend the money on another Doxa. Been there, seen that, ate the T-Shirt.



rneiman3 said:


> I think most people looking at a DOXA with a quartz movement for $1100 would say “j can buy a Scurfa with the same specs for $250!


----------



## K55n5 (Jul 23, 2019)

300t professional solar quartz for me please. I would wear it all the time.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

Flyingdoctor said:


> "because, my hero Dirk Pitt wears one"......... you realize Dirk Pitt doesn't exist.


----------



## Ghindin (Nov 26, 2020)

Oris1977 said:


> I was lucky enough to get one of the limited edition ceramic Army Doxas. I bought it from my AD at retail and yes I think I overpaid for it. There was a lot of hype around it, so I think it would make sense for Doxa to make a more affordable, steel version of the watch. A thinner sub 200 C graph would be nice. I’m currently selling my new Caribbean because it’s too thick. I’d also like to see some improved clasps. I like the functionality of the current clasps but they could be nicer quality.


I had an itchy trigger finger but didn’t ultimately bite when I saw the release. I’m curious about your overall impression of the LE Army? Now that you’ve had it a while, and the hype has died down, what do you think a better price would’ve been? And I agree that a steel army with PVD/DLC would be a good next move. And I’d pay around 2K for it. Especially if COSC.


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

My contribution to the guessing contest;
Doxa Army in steel - $1999 No COSC movement.
Their GMTs have never appealed to me at all, but I guess there might be a (small) market for a new one. I doubt it will happen though.
Doxa 250 is more interesting to me, but I imagine that one also is unlikely to surface. Perhaps it would just make their portfolio a bit too wide-spread and confusing.
They could kill of the 200 C-Graph since no one is buying it.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

I contacted a chap I know who knows stuff  and he gave nothing away except to say...... Definitely more coming from DOXA in the very near future, some expected - some not expected! 

I'm actually quite intrigued and excited now to see what is coming. As I said to him... There are only so many colours you can slap on a SUB dial and keep going back to the same well.


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

Ghindin said:


> I had an itchy trigger finger but didn’t ultimately bite when I saw the release. I’m curious about your overall impression of the LE Army? Now that you’ve had it a while, and the hype has died down, what do you think a better price would’ve been? And I agree that a steel army with PVD/DLC would be a good next move. And I’d pay around 2K for it. Especially if COSC.


Im definitely enjoying it! I’d say $4,000 would have been good for me. The $4,500 seemed a little high for a Doxa but as other have said in other threads, it’s tough to find a cosc in ceramic for less than $5k. I read all about the army and it’s release online and thought man I want that but made no effort to buy it. The only reason I ended up getting it was because my AD called me and told me she would get one and it’s mine if I want it. so I guess the stars aligned and I was supposed to buy it after all. I’m glad I did seen that there’s only 100. It definitely gets a lot of wrist time and fits in well with my collection.


----------



## Ghindin (Nov 26, 2020)

Oris1977 said:


> Im definitely enjoying it! I’d say $4,000 would have been good for me. The $4,500 seemed a little high for a Doxa but as other have said in other threads, it’s tough to find a cosc in ceramic for less than $5k. I read all about the army and it’s release online and thought man I want that but made no effort to buy it. The only reason I ended up getting it was because my AD called me and told me she would get one and it’s mine if I want it. so I guess the stars aligned and I was supposed to buy it after all. I’m glad I did seen that there’s only 100. It definitely gets a lot of wrist time and fits in well with my collection.


That’s great! Very happy for you. It really is an interesting watch. And now, at least


Oris1977 said:


> Im definitely enjoying it! I’d say $4,000 would have been good for me. The $4,500 seemed a little high for a Doxa but as other have said in other threads, it’s tough to find a cosc in ceramic for less than $5k. I read all about the army and it’s release online and thought man I want that but made no effort to buy it. The only reason I ended up getting it was because my AD called me and told me she would get one and it’s mine if I want it. so I guess the stars aligned and I was supposed to buy it after all. I’m glad I did seen that there’s only 100. It definitely gets a lot of wrist time and fits in well with my collection.


That’s great! Very happy for you. It really is a cool watch and given that it is ceramic and COSC and limited I can see the price. Also now, at least to me, that some of the mystery around the watch and it’s origins has been clarified by James Lamdin et at., I find it even more alluring. I hope they do release another version soon. Anyway, wear yours in good health!!


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

I’m not even sure what I expect and don’t expect haha. I mean, I wouldn’t have been shocked at all if they didn’t release anything. Fairly limited lineup and the 600T line “just” released not too long ago. Interesting. 

As an aside, I wonder how a truly new watch from Doxa would be received. Still a dive watch, but something not from their back catalogue; something more modern. The 200 was heavily vintage inspired (and sort of milquetoast IMO), and really hasn’t generated much interest it seems.


----------



## ross2187 (Sep 16, 2016)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> As an aside, I wonder how a truly new watch from Doxa would be received. Still a dive watch, but something not from their back catalogue; something more modern. The 200 was heavily vintage inspired (and sort of milquetoast IMO), and really hasn’t generated much interest it seems.


I've been beating that drum for awhile. They can only rely on the historical archives for so long, at a certain point they have to move onward and upward. And dare I say, innovate.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

ross2187 said:


> I've been beating that drum for awhile. They can only rely on the historical archives for so long, at a certain point they have to move onward and upward. And dare I say, innovate.


Yeah I agree. And with Doxa’s seeming desire to expand their range and operations (and whatever people think of their ownership, I think they’re doing a decent job in doing so) I think that could happen. 

Of course, this is also happening during a time where there’s a massive push in the industry towards heritage and “vintage inspired” models. Especially in the dive watch area. So we’ll see.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Not easy coming up with something fresh nowadays - it'd likely have to combine known Doxa styling cues with ....something else!!! Very hard to hit on a design that will get more praise than complaints and generate good (fresh?) sales, but I suppose that is the challenge for anyone launching anything (excepting 'homage' copies of course!). Easiest 'new' launch with most widespread appeal would be to combine a non-cushion/tonneau case (the usual submariner/seamaster ish style around SKX007 size which should be wearable for most) with the Doxa sub style dial and bezel - bit like the Squale cased 250 but with a normal case....(maybe if I keep saying it ...).

Pleasant surprises always welcome.


----------



## JackDash (Apr 21, 2018)

Gawd …. Can’t believe you people …. After Saint JC partnered on the black lung, doxa hasn’t been the same …. ie, didley squat …. Black lung doxa or nothing …..


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

The problem with Doxa is that once you go past $2500...you have a lot of (IMO) higher options. Doxa just isn't in that post $2500 realm and the higher models that have "COSC", well I just don't think that feature is worth the money they charge for it. Probably take it into a competent watch service place and they will do the adjustment for a fraction. 

Just seems mad to pay $600 or so to only get within half a mile of the accuracy of a $30 quartz. Wear a mech/auto for the fun, not the accuracy. 

Doxa...drop COSC and drop the price.


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

Flyingdoctor said:


> If Doxa wants to expand and attract all types of customers, then I believe reissues of the ladies SUBs and updated GMT are definitely on the cards. But please fix the janky 24 hour inner bezel and put a space between the lume and the markers and add minute graduations on the main dial of the GMT. Look at my review, if you haven't seen it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'm going to buy any more Doxas. I have one, and I am willing to pay cash to get the bezel replaced (because let's be honest the original bezel on the 600T is a piece of crap), and they don't have any spare bezels in that size at the factory. That's ridiculous. This speaks poorly of the company. I don't want to buy another Doxa and then realize sometime in the future that they don't have some part that I need. Not only no, but Hell No.
Many years ago I stumbled across your doxa website and that's how I found out about these watches. Before that, I didn't even know that they existed. I wanted one for years and I still have it, but it sits in the drawer, because I don't feel like wearing a watch whose bezel is completely worn away and I can't get a new one. 
This is what has made me leery of micro brands, in general.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Thomas,

did you see this

600T BEZEL REPLACEMENT (doxa300t.com) 



Thomas Miko said:


> I don't think I'm going to buy any more Doxas. I have one, and I am willing to pay cash to get the bezel replaced (because let's be honest the original bezel on the 600T is a piece of crap), and they don't have any spare bezels in that size at the factory. That's ridiculous. This speaks poorly of the company. I don't want to buy another Doxa and then realize sometime in the future that they don't have some part that I need. Not only no, but Hell No.
> Many years ago I stumbled across your doxa website and that's how I found out about these watches. Before that, I didn't even know that they existed. I wanted one for years and I still have it, but it sits in the drawer, because I don't feel like wearing a watch whose bezel is completely worn away and I can't get a new one.
> This is what has made me leery of micro brands, in general.


----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)

K55n5 said:


> 300t professional solar quartz for me please. I would wear it all the time.


Same here, I would love a solar 300T


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Issue with a (much) cheaper Quartz in a Sub case could be .... can you sell enough at a low profit margin to offset any lost sales for the Auto version? Would you pitch it around the homage price and hope folks would buy it rather than than homage? Would they then buy an additional Auto version or would the Doxa itch have been scratched?


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Thomas Miko said:


> I don't feel like wearing a watch whose bezel is completely worn away and I can't get a new one.


That's how a Doxa is meant to look. If you won't wear it, sell it.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

8505davids said:


> Issue with a (much) cheaper Quartz in a Sub case could be .... can you sell enough at a low profit margin to offset any lost sales for the Auto version? Would you pitch it around the homage price and hope folks would buy it rather than than homage? Would they then buy an additional Auto version or would the Doxa itch have been scratched?


Depends. 

Automatic watches have an allure, but it's not universal. There are lots of potential watch buyers who would prefer a quartz movement because of the greater accuracy and the lack of maintenance/winding. 

Being told "lower accuracy, greater maintenance, that's all part of the charm of an automatic watch, if you don't like it then go buy an $80 Casio" isn't gonna shame people into buying a $2000 Swiss automatic. NOT saying you or anyone in this thread is doing that -- just saying I have seen that said to people new to watches, and I have been told that myself regarding a Seiko (whose movement I had to replace). It's a deterrent to potential new consumers of the high-quality watch market.


----------



## oystertrader (Jan 9, 2022)

I feel like a high quality quartz movement in a sub case would be a great seller at the right price point. Maybe even with solar it would make a very accurate and robust combo that I think would suit Doxa. At least that’s something I would like.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

I'm thinking a non date 300T variant with solar quartz. Maybe dump the compression tables. Call it a 400T.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Wasn't saying there wasn't a market for Quartz nor poo-pooing them (I have Quartz watches myself) just pondering the potential risk of whether they would bring fresh customers or take sales from their auto lines. Its a question for a lot of businesses - do you go high volume/low profit margin or low volume/high profit margin just as already been said about the two different Army approaches of Doxa and Synchron. Ideally you can be high volume/high profit margin but competition normally soon sees to that.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

400S ...Solar?


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

I reckon you’re all over thinking it, they’ll probably just release a green or purple 300T.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

bigvic said:


> I reckon you’re all over thinking it, they’ll probably just release a green or purple 300T.


Yup but one can dream that Doxa will take the business sersiouly and offer something vaguely fresh or different.


----------



## valerian839 (Jan 7, 2021)

8505davids said:


> Wasn't saying there wasn't a market for Quartz nor poo-pooing them (I have Quartz watches myself) just pondering the potential risk of whether they would bring fresh customers or take sales from their auto lines. Its a question for a lot of businesses - do you go high volume/low profit margin or low volume/high profit margin just as already been said about the two different Army approaches of Doxa and Synchron. Ideally you can be high volume/high profit margin but competition normally soon sees to that.


I doubt significant numbers of potential buyers who were willing to pay for a Swiss automatic DOXA would buy a quartz instead. Sure, some would, but not enough to cannibalize sales of the automatics. Maybe those who wanted COSC models solely for the greater accuracy.

But I could see a number of people who weren't willing to pay big bucks for a Swiss automatic DOXA would be willing to pay for a less-expensive Swiss quartz DOXA.

The trick would be making the automatic lines slightly differentiated from the quartz lines. If the webpage offers Sub 300T with a pulldown box to choose automatic v. quartz, with an $XXX price difference, identical in every other way, that would seriously hurt the brand image of the automatic watches.

So I'd offer a 300T and a 300Q, with the Q having slight visible differences to differentiate them, so that the T remains top-of-the-line. But not SO different that consumers feel like they're not really getting a 300T-style watch.

I'd leave the Sub 200 as-is, it's a great entry-level automatic. 

I'd probably resurrect one other classic DOXA design that doesn't look too retro, and make that it's own quartz line named Sub something or other so that it's not TOO differentiated from the automatics; you want the quartz watches to be perceived as an easier entry to the DOXA world, not a bastard child. Release a limited edition named after one of Dirk Pitt's villains, like Foss Gly 🤣


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm sure I've seen pics of Quartz 300s before ..... Certainly more vintage Quartz 600s available.

Maybe they could do silver 925 case like Tudor - that'd really give us a thread to get our teeth into when the tarnishing starts...!


----------



## Mozjo33 (May 10, 2011)

I personally would love to see a 200 with tubes used for hour/minute markers.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

valerian839 said:


> would seriously hurt the brand image of the automatic watches.


I really don't think that's all that important. Doxa are near to imperceptible in the market anyway. Seestern have probably sold more 300T copies than Doxa have sold all models in the past 20 years.


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

29th of August is getting closer, time to get this thread back up again.

I still think we will get a Steel Army 🤔


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

daglesj said:


> I really don't think that's all that important. Doxa are near to imperceptible in the market anyway. Seestern have probably sold more 300T copies than Doxa have sold all models in the past 20 years.


well that's a no brainier considering the cost differential...I bet there are more Submariner copies/homages sold than all Submariners sold in the last 20 years. It's simple math and economics. Whats your point?


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

RSM13 said:


> well that's a no brainier considering the cost differential...I bet there are more Submariner copies/homages sold than all Submariners sold in the last 20 years. It's simple math and economics. Whats your point?


Erm, that Doxa are not as important as you think they are for some reason. 

The other thing is that if Rolex went under the world would notice. If Doxa went under, just half a dozen boomers on this forum would be upset.


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

daglesj said:


> Erm, that Doxa are not as important as you think they are for some reason.
> 
> The other thing is that if Rolex went under the world would notice. If Doxa went under, just half a dozen boomers on this forum would be upset.


Again, so what? It seems like you are intent on coming on a Doxa enthusiast forum to constantly belittle and **** on a brand for what purpose? Does it make you feel important? What have you ever created in your pathetic life that is even as inconsequential as a minor level, yet storied watch company?

When you go under, will the world notice? No, just a dozen boomers on a watch forum that would rejoice.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I would love to see a relatively well priced Doxa on that cushion case of the 300 and 300T, with incredible luminescence. Which is what Doxa is missing. Considering the price of any Doxa, and the fact that they are supposed to be "the dive watch", they should do the right thing and give me incredible lume that is the best in the industry and that cushion case is one of the most comfortable cases on my wrist.
I say, go ahead and play with the dial. Put a 600T dial on there or whatever but keep that cushion case alive and give me the best lume in the industry.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

RSM13 said:


> Again, so what? It seems like you are intent on coming on a Doxa enthusiast forum to constantly belittle and **** on a brand for what purpose? Does it make you feel important? What have you ever created in your pathetic life that is even as inconsequential as a minor level, yet storied watch company?
> 
> When you go under, will the world notice? No, just a dozen boomers on a watch forum that would rejoice.


In future you can just write.."Well that's your opinion, I happen to think otherwise!" It looks a little less embarrassing.


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

On Facebook and Instagram today


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

RSM13 said:


> Again, so what? It seems like you are intent on coming on a Doxa enthusiast forum to constantly belittle and **** on a brand for what purpose? Does it make you feel important? What have you ever created in your pathetic life that is even as inconsequential as a minor level, yet storied watch company?
> 
> When you go under, will the world notice? No, just a dozen boomers on a watch forum that would rejoice.


I missed the backstory of this post… But I nevertheless like it a lot 

Otherwise looking fwd to next week. Pity they don’t start on Sunday since getting out of the office on time is always challenging; won’t be able to make any of the Revolution-organized GWD symposia, for example


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

I am still hoping for green…… Ideally, a green 300T, fully lumed, upgraded movement with a 50 hr power reserve and no date…and a ratchet clasp…..nothing too specific.


----------



## lab-guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Real ….and I mean real…beads of rice.
Never happen, but a guys gotta dream.


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Upgraded vintage inspired BOR tapered bracelet with a improved clasp


----------



## BSwed (Jul 14, 2021)

Ketchup time said:


> Upgraded vintage inspired BOR tapered bracelet with a improved clasp


Yes, bring back the Expandro BOR


----------



## Zaboomer (Mar 24, 2019)

Looks like a new Army 300T available on beads of rice. Also possibly a version with a green/gold (colored?) bezel. Priced at $2,050-$2,290.


----------



## TH14 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Where did you see this - are there any photos?


----------



## Zaboomer (Mar 24, 2019)

Here is a pic. Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## Zaboomer (Mar 24, 2019)

This is the green/gold looking one.


----------



## NeurosciGuy15 (Jan 4, 2018)

Yeah I see it too. Looks like their site leaked it by accident. $2090 USD for the black version on bracelet. Not bad. Better images:


----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Here is the green gold bezel from earlier leak, looks nice











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

From earlier posts I thought 'why the hell would it have a green/gold bezel - surely bi-coloured isn't coming back!!" but I kinda like it.....I think.....look forward to some rl wrist pics. Glad to see they are being a little different to what the homage companies have already rolled out Now is it a slim case or 300T style I wonder? Fully articulating 300 style BOR or 300T style issue? Guess we will soon find out. Thought they might do some coloured Army dials too.

At least two of the UK retailers have a page set up for Doxa Geneva Watch Day 2022 but they are currently blank.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks good, maybe even a little finer details than the Military. I still prefer the Military but Synchron fumbled and handed the touchdown to Doxa making theirs a limited release. Perhaps that was their plan?


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

How many years did you own your DOXAs before they needed repairs like this? And how long did DOXA take to do them?


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

The new Whitepearl looks incredible, and I love the weightiness and style of my Sub 300T. In fact I wrote a review of this and the Sub 200 here: On My Watch


----------



## 19thnervousbreakdown (Dec 1, 2021)

NeurosciGuy15 said:


> Yeah I see it too. Looks like their site leaked it by accident. $2090 USD for the black version on bracelet. Not bad. Better images:
> View attachment 16857924


That looks good. Hopefully it’s the slim case like the LE.

Pop it on a ISOFRANE an be happy. No LE, I like that! Sadly probably there will be no PVD coated version I believe…


----------



## WatchThinker (Dec 3, 2012)

Abaddon said:


> The new Whitepearl looks incredible, and I love the weightiness and style of my Sub 300T. In fact I wrote a review of this and the Sub 200 here: On My Watch
> View attachment 16859193


Y'know - that's a much better picture of the watch and its appeal than the overly digitized versions on the Doxa Website. Looks great.


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

WatchThinker said:


> Y'know - that's a much better picture of the watch and its appeal than the overly digitized versions on the Doxa Website. Looks great.


Thanks! Occasionally I take a good one. Only occasionally though.


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

While I’m not a fan of the Military and find the dial too busy, seems like Doxa is giving its fans exactly what it asked for. 

The green/ gold bezel is kind of interesting, looking forward to seeing more pictures of that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

$2000 for this Army, damn amazing, I’m trying to get a Synchron one but 3 sellers backed up at $1100 and they we’re entirely sincere that they were expecting to get more.

Kinda sad because the Synchron will go down at value drastically. For another $500-700 you can get a brand new bracelet included official release 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

martin_blank said:


> While I’m not a fan of the Military and find the dial too busy, seems like Doxa is giving its fans exactly what it asked for.
> 
> The green/ gold bezel is kind of interesting, looking forward to seeing more pictures of that.
> 
> ...


Same here: Still not a fan (and hence client) of the look, but I think the timing and the price (maybe it has a COSC movement?) kind of make sense now - both for Doxa aficionados and those who didn’t get their hands on a Synchron Military.


----------



## JIFB (May 7, 2017)

Can't wait to find out those novelties in real pictures in a couple of hours. 
Regarding the 'Green-Gold' Army, it has something that might be appealing. But, to be honest, I find that the final result is a bit weird: the Army dial is very toolish, while the bezel is more 'dressy'. 
Well, we'll see....


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

The 'Green-Gold' is 'Green-Bronze' I see, which will darken and dull down quite a bit. Looks to be similar case to 300T.


----------



## paysdoufs (Dec 10, 2020)

JIFB said:


> Can't wait to find out those novelties in real pictures in a couple of hours.


Here you go:








Doxa: Armee-Reform mit der Army


Das Wichtigste vorneweg: Es ist der Bieler Marke hoch anzurechnen, dass sie der Versuchung widerstanden hat, die umgehend ausverkaufte Army vom letzten April (Ref. 785.00.031.20) anschliessend in e…




diveintowatches.com




(Plus obviously the renders on the Doxa website)


----------



## RSM13 (Jul 10, 2020)

martin_blank said:


> While I’m not a fan of the Military and find the dial too busy, seems like Doxa is giving its fans exactly what it asked for.
> 
> The green/ gold bezel is kind of interesting, looking forward to seeing more pictures of that.
> 
> ...


You are correct that Doxa is giving fans exactly what they asked for......now that Doxa made it... they trash it.


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

RSM13 said:


> You are correct that Doxa is giving fans exactly what they asked for......now that Doxa made it... they trash it.


Doxa offering it seems only as a reaction to Synchron releasing it first from day one though. I'm not personally trashing it, but what did the Synchron list for? Its hard to see the gap in price filled for a bracelet that Doxa themselves only sell for $50.00 more than a rubber strap...I have a Synchron and a 300T and the synchron does feel a little nicer in build quality and with the supa-parts BOR, its hard to justify Doxa's asking for a what that they are seemingly just late to the party with offering...

Seems like a lot of hype built up a fairly uninspiring release..


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

STARSTELLA said:


> Doxa offering it seems only as a reaction to Synchron releasing it first from day one though. I'm not personally trashing it, but what did the Synchron list for? Its hard to see the gap in price filled for a bracelet that Doxa themselves only sell for $50.00 more than a rubber strap...I have a Synchron and a 300T and the synchronization does feel a little nicer in build quality and with the spa-parts BOR, its hard to justify Doxa's asking for a what that they are seemingly just late to the party with offering...
> 
> Seems like a lot of hype built up a fairly uninspiring release..


Kinda feel this but remember the sellers asking 1300+ the Synchron make me justify the Doxa


----------



## STARSTELLA (Dec 15, 2012)

daglesj said:


> In future you can just write.."Well that's your opinion, I happen to think otherwise!" It looks a little less embarrassing.


he does tend to exercise his keyboard ninja skills and make everything personal... Maybe he's secretly an unpaid intern at Doxa USA in the shipping department trying to earn full time jobs in the offices by proving his blind faith in ever decision made by the brand


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

daglesj said:


> Erm, that Doxa are not as important as you think they are for some reason.
> 
> The other thing is that if Rolex went under the world would notice. If Doxa went under, just half a dozen boomers on this forum would be upset.


You're in the thread for DOXA enthusiasts. Why not just tell us you're frustrated about something and you wanna pick a fight _online_ rather than address it constructively?


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Abaddon said:


> You're in the thread for DOXA enthusiasts. Why not just tell us you're frustrated about something and you wanna pick a fight _online_ rather than address it constructively?


I would point out I wasn't the one getting upset. I just pointing out that whilst I like Doxa (I bought one), I don't think they are in any way critical to the well being of mankinds future and evolutionary development to a higher state of being.

You have to stay grounded.


----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I would love to see Doxa bring back some of their non-divers. The Yukon posted in here a while ago was awesome!


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

How about reissue of the 750t GMT?? Would love to see that

Edit: doh after reading through this thread that has been brought up several times


----------



## Abaddon (Jul 3, 2020)

If anyone is interested, I wrote a review on my DOXA Sub 200 and 300T here:








On My Watch


The FORMEX Essence Chronometer 43mm Brown Face At the time of purchase, this was the most expensive watch I owned and, in my opinion, worth every dollar. FORMEX is another up-and-coming microbrand that has gone from strength to strength since their founding in 1999. As per the website, FORMEX...




www.watchuseek.com





Cheers


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

the green/bronze Army looks good and has me considering a design that previously did not appeal to me.

lume potency was mentioned earlier. With Doxa's design language and printed markers it will always be hard for them to produce much lume. They should consider a Sub model with a sandwich dial.


----------



## daglesj (Jan 5, 2020)

Dark Overlord said:


> lume potency was mentioned earlier. With Doxa's design language and printed markers it will always be hard for them to produce much lume. They should consider a Sub model with a sandwich dial.


For me the dial isnt that important, the hands however, could easily be improved. Currently with a good dose of light they work for several hours but another 30% boost in lume potency on the hands would work for me.


----------

